# left arm is stronger??



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jul 8, 2008)

I know that a lot of people deal with this issue as well with the left arm actually appearing to be stronger when the right arm lifts fat more weight and is more skilled. Why exactly is that? Does it have anything to do with resting?    My right arm is even superior in muscles mass and I seem to have a hard to pushing (I like pushing my cousins around and fighting them) but my left arm pushes with great force and alot of times I feel my left arm is the stronger.

I used to do 25-30 one arm pushing with my right arm which is supposed to be bad for the joints so joint health may have something to do with it.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 8, 2008)

Probably just genetics. Everybody has strong and weak points, and nobody is symmetrical. Not even almost symmetrical. Dont sweat it. If it really bothers you do some more unilateral work, but really just focus on getting overly bigger/stronger and it'll get less and less of an issue.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jul 8, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Probably just genetics. Everybody has strong and weak points, and nobody is symmetrical. Not even almost symmetrical. Dont sweat it. If it really bothers you do some more unilateral work, but really just focus on getting overly bigger/stronger and it'll get less and less of an issue.



I mean its just confusing and idk why it happens. My right arm lifts like 2x the weight my left arm does yet my left arm seems to generate more force (such as pushing people) on a daily basis.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 8, 2008)

Maybe if you stopped tiring it out by pushing people all day? You'd probably have someone to train with then, too.


----------



## danzik17 (Jul 8, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Maybe if you stopped tiring it out by pushing people all day? You'd probably have someone to train with then, too.



What do you expect, it's Jersey


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jul 8, 2008)

wait what? lol

no im serious and where did u get the idea of jersey ppl pushing?

whatever, i just wanna know what is going on. Im saying my left arm is stronger for pushing when my right arm lifts far heavier weights and is much more skilled. I am a righty.


----------



## Hoglander (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm right handed. My right bicep is stronger than my left. My LEFT tricep is stronger than my right. I use  some lefty things better than righty things and can bat balls both ways no problem. I like to jerk off with my left hand.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hoglander said:


> I'm right handed. My right bicep is stronger than my left. My LEFT tricep is stronger than my right. I use  some lefty things better than righty things and can bat balls both ways no problem. I like to jerk off with my left hand.



everything u just said is the same with me execpt I jerk off with my right. 

But it seem tho all the muslces on my right arm and shoulder are bigger than those on the left.


----------



## Perdido (Jul 8, 2008)

I am stronger on my left but tend to have better coordination with my right. Right arm is slightly larger than left. I am right handed, but write with my left (probably why I can't read my own handwritting - but that's besides the point).
Don't have any answers for you other than I suspect Gaz is correct.


----------

